# What do you think about "Combat Hospital" on TV?



## mycrofft (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the Canadian slant, and was laughing about the tarantula in the shower. Guess they couldn't round up a real "camel spider" (Solifuge) as big as the rumors have them. How long until it turns into "ER"?






Up to about about six inches of mostly long legs.


----------



## Sunday (Jul 18, 2011)

I think its corny but its better than old ER re-runs


----------



## medicdan (Jul 18, 2011)

I loved ER, but probably not for the same reasons as others. I like Combat Hospital, so far. I, too wonder whether they'll actually bring up "the issues" that make military medicine interesting, or just get caught up in the drama of who's sleeping with whom. 
Time will tell...


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 18, 2011)

*They've touched on some issues.*

The medical commander has to decide if a case is not worth pursuing, combatants want to affect your care (withold it , shorten it, perform torture, or move their guy to the head of the line).

In my experience, if you keep a set of actual people anywhere long enough, even the exciting stuff devolves into soap opera.

Someone did a special about setting up one of the first field hospitals after the Iraq invasion, I cannot find it anywhere. It also addressed some of thee issues.


----------



## Outworld (Jul 19, 2011)

*Greys Anatomy*

Grey's Anatomy in the sandbox....


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate it.

September will be my 5th anniversary in Afghanistan with the majority of that time in Kandahar specifically.

It is inaccurate, ridiculous and just lame. Great drama for people who never cross their own county line but shyte for those who have BTDT or are still doing it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 19, 2011)

FYI for those who do not know...Kandahar is a NATO base which was run by the Canadians from late 2005 until late 2010. Each stakeholder nation of NATO is supposed to take turns leading these NATO bases.

Canada, UK and USA are the main three which seem to get this duty shared amongst them. Canada has just finished their tour and by coincidence it was America's turn about the same time we were doing the Afghan troop surge, so there was a massive influx of US soldiers, some under NATO billet and the rest under the US surge umbrella.

So if the show wanted to be accurate, it would consist of Canadians as they were in charge of the medical services during that time frame. It would also throw in some Dutch as they were very helpful and in the back of the hospital would be a smaller unit which consisted of a UK element.

The Americans took over medical services in October 2010.

There would be no Germans as they are all in the northern bases...there would be lots of Bulgarians, Romanians, French, Slovakians, Aussies, Canadians and Brits. There was even a Polish group here and several other smaller nations, sorry for forgetting you.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 19, 2011)

*Thanks AK!!!*

I'm ignorant of ALL of that, but a little less so now.

I am amused by their CGI aircraft in the background, and how close everything in their helicopter pad scenes has to be to keep things moving and in frame.

PS: AK, when did Tia Carrera come and take pictures of everyone?


----------



## 325Medic (Jul 19, 2011)

It is like watching a train wreck. I cannot stop watching it but am sure it will be like Greys Anatomy. My work partner likes it but I wish there would be more medicine beyond the asshatterty of a primary survey...:rofl:

325.


----------



## KempoEMT (Jul 20, 2011)

I like it


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 21, 2011)

Horrible in every respect.  I haven't been able to make it 10 minutes into any episode.  Friggin' Canadians are ruining US television with all these lame, poorly written/directed/acted shows they're cranking out lately.  Even if they fixed the technical gaffes, it would still suck.


----------



## Addicted2Narcan (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't watch or respect a show that takes advantage of the sacrifices our troops are making over there by dramatizing their experiences into a poorly written soap opera. I guess anything for a buck...


----------



## volmedic85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Being Canadian I love the show. I have no experience overseas so I cannot attest to its accuracy or what not, but I like it. And besides, It sure beats that other show "rescue 77" or whatever it was called.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 14, 2011)

AJ Hidell said:


> Horrible in every respect.  I haven't been able to make it 10 minutes into any episode.  Friggin' Canadians are ruining US television with all these lame, poorly written/directed/acted shows they're cranking out lately.  Even if they fixed the technical gaffes, it would still suck.



As opposed to CSI, CSI, CSI, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Law & Order, Private Practice, Trauma, Grey's Anatomy.(She has very nice anatomy BTW).

Combat Hospital and Flashpoint are no worse or better than any of that other crap on TV.



Addicted2Narcan said:


> I can't watch or respect a show that takes advantage of the sacrifices our troops are making over there by dramatizing their experiences into a poorly written soap opera. I guess anything for a buck...



Bet you loved MASH though.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 19, 2011)

*Ah, "Rescue 77"*

Michelle Monaghan...
Well, "Combat Hospital"  can take a breather and lick its wounds. OK soap opera.


----------



## flashpointsurvival (Sep 21, 2011)

im watching it now online, (i dont have cable anymore or network tv, waste of time and money)

it seems alright. tv limits what you can do, and i anticipate that its going to be hard for the series to keep it real while on abc, i will keep an open mind though


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2011)

*Series cancelled*

Final episode show only in Canada.


----------

